

What's the safest way to get an iPhone 3G S as early as possible? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/12/okay-whats-the-fastest-way-to-get-your-hands-on-an-iphone-3g-s-which-is-not-necessarily-the-same-thing-as-the-smartest-way/

======
zitterbewegung
Preorder and camp outside the store just like the other iPhone models.

~~~
wlievens
There are _models_ camping outside stores??

